# PE Power Exam Study Material



## sghataurah (May 30, 2013)

I am completing my application to write the PE Power Exam this October 2013. I have read many posts and am not sure of the best material to buy to study. I have been in consulting engineering for 15 years. Just ordered the PPI and passed the FE last April and wondering if I should just buy the PPI for the PE power exam as well.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 30, 2013)

You're in the right sub-forum. Check the search feature and you should be able to dig up some old threads that have some really good suggestions and information.


----------



## ultimakf7 (May 30, 2013)

The Complex Imaginary sample tests helped out quite a bit.


----------



## sghataurah (May 31, 2013)

I have heard a lot about the books from CI. thanks


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 31, 2013)

sghataurah said:


> I am completing my application to write the PE Power Exam this October 2013. I have read many posts and am not sure of the best material to buy to study. I have been in consulting engineering for 15 years. Just ordered the PPI and passed the FE last April and wondering if I should just buy the PPI for the PE power exam as well.
> 
> Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks,


I just purchased the CI books at full price a month before the April 13 exam...I passed and dont need thm anymore realy, for a fair price it is yours, brand new with no marks


----------



## Charu (May 31, 2013)

Hi Redskinsdb21,

I am looking for CI books - complete set. Willing to purchase. Can you provide details. Thanks - Chalu


----------



## PE blues (May 31, 2013)

I'm selling my PE books. Here is the link...

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=21529


----------



## PE blues (May 31, 2013)

I would recommend SPin-up too. Spin-up covers cerain topics like PLCs, batteries, rectifiers and NEC in a better detail than CI. I presonally felt that the level of difficulty of Spin-up is more than CI.

Atleast from the April exam the lesson learnt is not to skip any of the topics.


----------



## GHaag (May 31, 2013)

I used the Electrical Engineers Guide to passing the Power PE by Alexander Graffeo. The study guide made the difference for me. The first time I failed using PPI materials. The second time I passed with flying colors using only this study guide. If you are interested, don't buy it on Amazon. Go to www.powerpe.net and shipping is free. Also, you can check out the contents. You should probably have the NEC and NESC code books too. They're not really covered in the guide, but the power info. really helped me pass the exam.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2013)

I am selling my CI book (Volumes 1-4 -Complete Set (120 USD)). I also have the Power Practice Problems (50 USD) and the Electrical Enginnering Sample Examinations from John A. Camara ( 120USD) and the Power Reference Manual by J. A. Camara (120 USD). If you buy all (4) I will also put in the box the NCEES Electrical Sample questions (2009 version) it is marked with all the questions solved in pencil and the the Six-Minute Solutions for Electrical and Computer PE Exam problems by Camara at no charge.


----------

